# Recommendations for private obstetrician belfast?



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

As the title says really! We've just found out my cycle at the argc worked and I'm pregnant with twins. I've just got back to belfast after being under their care and am looki into possibly going private but haven't a clue where to start. I'd love to hear any experiences, good and bad, Nhs and private to try and figure out what the best course of action is. As I'm with the argc thy monitor really closely, especially as its twins and they want me to have weekly scans until 12 weeks which obviously the Nhs won't do for us, fair enough but as I'm paying privately for them anyway I wonder if I may as well just decide now on a consultant and see him or her from now.

Thanks
Ducky


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry can't help, but just wanted to congratulate on your news.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations ducky. Twins are great  

I had my tx in reprofit so had been seeing dr roberts in Dundonald for scans prior to pregnancy. Afterwards I went with the nhs as you are automatically consultant led and scanned at least every 4weeks then more ffrequently as time goes on. Nhs were happy to be guided by reprofit medication wise til my 12 week scan and beyond as i was on clexane and later steroids for an immunes attack although I was not scanned every week. I could not fault the nhs on this ocassion. I attended the ulster twins clinic which was always on a tues am so easy for planning with work etc. I had babies early so ended up in royal as needed beds in icu which I was not happy about after tx there but they were great also. 

I see your point about having to pay for scans weekly. There are a few places that scan for around 100. If you were to do this for a few weeks until 12 week scan then you could save your money for the babies when they are here?? 

Good luck. You are going to have such fun

katie x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ducky
Huge congrats xx
Agree with the others.  I saw consultant on thurs and was also thinking pf going private but as I'll be scanned every two weeks and both consultant led and under the care of the fetal assessment unit in royal he said it would be a waste of money.  As the others have said if you need extra scans til 12 week point, then babybond charge 99 pounds.
Take care
De x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Orchidz, thank you for you kind words 

Katie, thanks for your advice. Can I just ask something, you said you were at dundonald for the twins clinic but then had to be transferred to the royal as they have the nicu, it seems crazy to me that they have the clinic for twins at a hospital that doesn't have a high dependence unit given that they are much more likely to need it, or have I picked you up wrong? 

De43, wow, triplets!! Huge congratulations, You've been through an awful lot to get them, you must be delighted. I totally get your point about it being a potential waste of money given that multiples have mcuh more monitoring anyway, I guess I jut need to be happy. I've also heard that its really worthwhile payin to go into the private ward after birth as the Nhs ward is really noisy and has little privacy. We have ages to think about all of this though so sure we'll figure it out.

I booked a scan with that place up the Malone road for £ 99 which isn't too bad, origin were lookin for £175! 

I'm a by aphrensive about how the Nhs will take to my current levels of drugs on this pregnancy as well and really don't want to have to defend them against consultants here who are less willing to accept immunes issues etc. I found the rfc were down right obstructive to the notion of immunes as an issue and the argc currently have me on high dose clexane, asprin, prednisolone, intralipids and cyclogest, sometimes gestone depending on levels.... Not sure how that's going to go down bias far as I'm concerned they got me pg and have kept me pg so far so I think they are the experts and will find it hard to trust anyone who tries to tell me I'm either wasting my money (rfc told me this) or endangering my babies (dont want to name names but a consultant here who I dealt with last year...)

I'll let you know if I make any decisions any time soon!

X
Ducky


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ducky

the only reason I was transferred to rvh was because on the particular day I went into labour there was only one bed in baby icu which would of meant splitting the twins after birth. So they offered to send us to closest place which had two available together. Happened to be royal. Was fine and afterwards you go into a bay of only three mothers who have also babies in icu so very quiet. You will sleep after labour. Id have slept on the floor I was so tired!! During pregnancy I was on aspirin clexane prednisolone and cyclogest and they didnt have an issue. Ulster hospital were going to continue with clexane after 20 weeks but I weaned off it and was fine on just aspirin. Came off steroids at 16 weeks as placenta takes over. I was prescribed all my drugs by gp after bfp so they arent all against them thank goodness. All I provided was a letter from my doc in reprofit stating they were needed until 16 weeks. I do know this can vary between practises though. Thinky gp felt sorry for me having been trying so many times privately! !

de waow. You will be busy!!!

Katie


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Katie, makes alot more sense now! I'm glad you didn't have any resistance with the drugs you were on, that puts my mind at rest. It still seems odd though that although drs here will accept the prescriptions from clinics across the water and abroad even the consultants in the recurrent miscarriage clinics here won't consider prescribing half the stuff for women here that have suffered so many losses when we are prescribed them almost as a matter of course. Huh, guess that's just the way it is. Anyway, thank you again for sharing your experience it really helps 

X
Ducky


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Ducky 
Massive congratulations! !! Hope you dont mind me popping on.....I went private with Dr Ralph Roberts and I couldn't recommend him highly enough. .....I had been with him through out the infertility thing so felt natural we should stay with him once pregnant. .... I was very anxious throughout my pregnancy so the scans and checks so often I found very very reassuring. .....also seeing the same doctor and his midwife was good as you didnt feel the need to constantly have to introduce and explain any wee queries or problems as they remembered! !
For my peace of mind and my complicated pregnancy going private was def worth the money.  .... xxx


----------

